# My pals



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

Here's my current group of buddies. The monitor pic is Little B, a feral in transition. Quite the challenge. Logan is at the table and Bosco is on the chair.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Handsome bunch of cats. Bosco looks so guilty, great picture.


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> Handsome bunch of cats. Bosco looks so guilty, great picture.


Thanks Marie. We saw Logan, when he was a 2 month kitten, in the middle of a median strip of the 6 lane route 17 in Myrtle Beach in 2017. His tail was nipped somehow and has only 3/4 of it now. Lucky guy. From what we gather, Bosco was left abandoned in a house after his owner passed and was eventually found and put in the care of the local Humane Society and found him at the local Pet Smart. Couldn't resist his sad eyes in that tiny cage. He is probably 7 or 8 years old. 
Lil B is a challenge at the moment... but it's only been three weeks here but he's known us for almost a year now being his benefactor over those months. I hope for the best, as he has an injured paw and we cannot get anywhere close to him yet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like your cats hit the jackpot in finding a great home.


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> Sounds like your cats hit the jackpot in finding a great home.


Yep..and they know it too.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Rick75 said:


> Here's my current group of buddies. The monitor pic is Little B, a feral in transition. Quite the challenge. Logan is at the table and Bosco is on the chair.
> 
> View attachment 132798


Adorable family you have there!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Rick75 said:


> Yep..and they know it too.


Of course. That's why they adopted you. 😺


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

miscellaneous said:


> Of course. That's why they adopted you. 😺


Why those rascals, they lured me in!! Now if only I can get Lil B to make the transition. First things first, he's going to have a further look at that injured paw this coming week. Since he's not socialized it's going to be more hassle on him getting into a cage and back to vet. But hopefully we'll get the paw going in the better direction of healing.


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

A follow up to my initial meet my kitty post. I regret to say that Little B, my feral in transition with the injured paw was put to rest a week ago as the infection kept returning and other related issues with FIV. Nearly 60 days with him and we never were able to get close enough to pet or touch him, unfortunately we did get to hold him and pet him while he was fairly drugged up just before we let him go

I don't know if we ever would have made the transition to house cat as I believe Little B was born to rule outside, it was in his spirt and his soul. I will miss him very, very much.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

I'm so sorry that Little B has passed. I'm glad you were there for him when he was put to rest.


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

Thank you, we were glad that we got that moment too, despite the circumstances. Guess it wasn't in the cards for Little B. Still missing him.


----------



## hap.i_ (7 mo ago)

Rick75 said:


> Here's my current group of buddies. The monitor pic is Little B, a feral in transition. Quite the challenge. Logan is at the table and Bosco is on the chair.
> 
> View attachment 132798


I saw your reply to my introduction post so I just had to come over and see your cats, and oh my god, they're gorgeous!!
I'm very sorry to hear about Little B, but I'm sure you did the best for him.


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

hap.i_ said:


> I saw your reply to my introduction post so I just had to come over and see your cats, and oh my god, they're gorgeous!!
> I'm very sorry to hear about Little B, but I'm sure you did the best for him.


Thank you. I'll pass that on to them...they love the compliments.
And yep, we tried our best for Little B, at least we hope we did. It's a real shame that we lost him.


----------

